# Swedish Weaving Baby Blanket



## Neeterbug

My nephew and his wife are having a baby in September and I wanted to make something special for the baby...so decided to make a Swedish weaving blanket...just finished it today. The pattern is "Aztec" and is one of my favorite. We don't know if the baby is a boy or girl so I tried to use colors that would work for either. We are hoping for a girl (my brother has 15 grandsons...no girls...and I have no grandchildren).

Swedish weaving is a very relaxing hobby...I certainly enjoy making them.


----------



## kiffer

Neeterbug said:


> My nephew and his wife are having a baby in September and I wanted to make something special for the baby...so decided to make a Swedish weaving blanket...just finished it today. The pattern is "Aztec" and is one of my favorite. We don't know if the baby is a boy or girl so I tried to use colors that would work for either. We are hoping for a girl (my brother has 15 grandsons...no girls...and I have no grandchildren).
> 
> Swedish weaving is a very relaxing hobby...I certainly enjoy making them.


It's beautiful....


----------



## CaroleD53

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kay Knits

Wow!! That is amazingly beautiful. What a wonderful keepsake gift.


----------



## luree

That is beautiful. When I saw the heading I got so excited. I remember that a long time ago. Lucky baby, hopefully a little girl.


----------



## Knitophile

I have done this, many years ago, but I know it as Huck
embroidery. Huck refers to the special cloth that is used.
I found this Pinterest link with lots of examples:
http://www.pinterest.com/donnabug0/swedish-weaving-huck/
I also found this link with some history:
http://www.nordicneedle.net/stitching-techniques/huck-swedish-weaving/


----------



## frankie2963

That is absolutely beautiful...How long did it take you to get it done?...What are the measurements of it?...ok hope you don't get offended by my questions but I am really interested as I might like to do one someday...Thanx...Frankie


----------



## Zraza

Knitophile said:


> I have done this, many years ago, but I know it as Huck
> weaving.
> I found this Pinterest link with lots of examples:
> http://www.pinterest.com/donnabug0/swedish-weaving-huck/


These are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Will have to try one of these days/years!


----------



## Zraza

Neeterbug said:


> My nephew and his wife are having a baby in September and I wanted to make something special for the baby...so decided to make a Swedish weaving blanket...just finished it today. The pattern is "Aztec" and is one of my favorite. We don't know if the baby is a boy or girl so I tried to use colors that would work for either. We are hoping for a girl (my brother has 15 grandsons...no girls...and I have no grandchildren).
> 
> Swedish weaving is a very relaxing hobby...I certainly enjoy making them.


Such a beautiful blanket. Where did you get the supplies from? Store or Online?


----------



## Soprano Knitter

Beautiful! Is this the same as Naalbinding?


----------



## Neeterbug

frankie2963 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful...How long did it take you to get it done?...What are the measurements of it?...ok hope you don't get offended by my questions but I am really interested as I might like to do one someday...Thanx...Frankie


 I forgot to write down the date when I started but I think it was about a month ago. I bought a piece of Monk's cloth that measured 58" wide and 1-1/2 yards long. After washing the piece it is a little smaller.
I always buy the Monk's cloth at Walmart...I've had better luck with the quality. The first one I made I bought the Monk's cloth at JoAnn's and the quality was very poor...so, I don't buy any there.


----------



## chickkie

Wow! that is beautiful. It would have taken me 10 years. I certainly hope they appreciate the work that went into it.


----------



## Katsch

What a beautiful baby blanket. You have a great talent.


----------



## maureenb

Stunning,a real heirloom to be!


----------



## Angela c

OH WOW that is beautiful


----------



## betsy10904

That is so special. Beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness

I have not done this in years and years! I need to find some buck toweling and give it another try sometime!


----------



## Alto53

So pretty!!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Lovely!
Do you wash the monks cloth first? I'd hate to think of it shrinking after all that work.


----------



## Sand101

It is beautiful you are very talented


----------



## Neeterbug

Patty Sutter said:


> Lovely!
> Do you wash the monks cloth first? I'd hate to think of it shrinking after all that work.


Monks cloth is washed before weaving. There are a couple of videos on utube that show how to prepare the cloth before starting the pattern.


----------



## ozgal

Exquisite ! You have a special talent.


----------



## martina

Beautiful work. Is it your own pattern?


----------



## Nana Mc

What a work of art.


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## jberg

Really nice job. I have done dishtowels in Swedish weaving and really like how it turns out. Your blanket is so nice, lightweight and colorful in a quiet way. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Cassews

Beautiful .. another idea for my bucket list ! Thanks for sharing ;0)


----------



## SarahRussell

Just gorgeous! I have done tea towels but not something like this. Was there a pattern?


----------



## bluenavy67

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Neeterbug

martina said:


> Beautiful work. Is it your own pattern?


The pattern's name is "Aztec" and is one of my favorite. I can't remember where I found the pattern...either in a book or on the Internet. I have used this pattern on three other afghans.


----------



## martina

Neeterbug said:


> The pattern's name is "Aztec" and is one of my favorite. I can't remember where I found the pattern...either in a book or on the Internet. I have used this pattern on three other afghans.


That is even more beautiful.


----------



## Tapraol

Just beautiful!


----------



## kerrie35094

How beautiful! Thank you for sharing and for opening a whole new world to me. Gotta try that out!


----------



## siewclark

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mama879

How pretty. I'm sure they will love it. I'm also sure the baby will treasure it all of it's life. It is amazing.


----------



## Dianedanusia

You are amazing.....and have the patience of a Saint. Your work is exquisite. I never heard of this before, but thank you for sharing.


----------



## SarahRussell

Gorgeous!


----------



## Maryhm

This is just beautiful. Now, I must try it!


----------



## Butterfly1943

CaroleD53 said:


> That is absolutely stunning!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Wow! What a beautiful blanket. The detail is so intricate and such lovely colours. This will definitely be a treasure for the young couple and their new baby. Vey nice work.


----------



## tat'sgran

A piece of art..lovely..xo


----------



## Judyh

What material did you use? It is beautiful!


----------



## mkjfrj

Just beautiful - Swedish Weaving is my favorite craft after knitting and crocheting but I have trouble finding the material. I see a couple of links in this thread and will be looking at them as soon as I finish writing this. THANKS for sharing.


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh said:


> What material did you use? It is beautiful!


Swedish weaving is done on Monk's cloth. You can buy it at Walmarts usually $7.99 per yard...in my experience they have better quality than JoAnn's.

Here is a link to how to prepare the Monk's cloth before weaving...






If the link doesn't work...google "Monk's Cloth Video" and links will come up.


----------



## unicornbus

that is really beautiful...it looks like something I'd like to try. I think I'll pick up some Monk's cloth at Walmart and give it a go. Thanks for sharing this craft with us.


----------



## tweeter

that is beautiful


----------



## Casey47

This makes me want to get out the supplies and start a project. Dabbled in it years ago and really liked it and have a lot of old patterns for Huck. Never thought of it in terms of a blanket. Your work is exceptional and you've got a real eye for color. So glad you shared this. It is wonderful to make things for a grandchild!


----------



## brdlvr27

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Stampergrandma

How wonderful! Beautiful work!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Oh my! Just lovely!

Hazel


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

It truly is a work of art. My neighbor made placemats. She said it is easy to make. Maybe some day I will try it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Joan L

O thanks. Now I have something NEW to learn! Go Amazon! I've got 3 books coming to me to learn from.


----------



## Neeterbug

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> It truly is a work of art. My neighbor made placemats. She said it is easy to make. Maybe some day I will try it.
> :thumbup:


Not only is Swedish weaving easy to do, but it is so relaxing. I love working the stitches.


----------



## SYAPJR

Very beautiful, such a nice heirloom.


----------



## kathiebee

Neeterbug said:


> I forgot to write down the date when I started but I think it was about a month ago. I bought a piece of Monk's cloth that measured 58" wide and 1-1/2 yards long. After washing the piece it is a little smaller.
> I always buy the Monk's cloth at Walmart...I've had better luck with the quality. The first one I made I bought the Monk's cloth at JoAnn's and the quality was very poor...so, I don't buy any there.


I have a friend in our craft group that does this, I asked where she got the cloth and she said she has to order online as they don't sell it here, but you get yours at Walmart?


----------



## pjstitches

Your Swedish weaving blanket is very beautiful.
I'm from Minnesota and was taught Swedish weaving as a child of 12 in Home Ec. I still have a couple pieces.
Thanks for the memories... pj stitches!


----------



## Gundi2

it is beautiful.


----------



## Neeterbug

kathiebee said:


> I have a friend in our craft group that does this, I asked where she got the cloth and she said she has to order online as they don't sell it here, but you get yours at Walmart?


Yes, I buy Monk's Cloth at Walmart. They have white and natural in the stores in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Neeterbug said:


> My nephew and his wife are having a baby in September and I wanted to make something special for the baby...so decided to make a Swedish weaving blanket...just finished it today. The pattern is "Aztec" and is one of my favorite. We don't know if the baby is a boy or girl so I tried to use colors that would work for either. We are hoping for a girl (my brother has 15 grandsons...no girls...and I have no grandchildren).
> 
> Swedish weaving is a very relaxing hobby...I certainly enjoy making them.


Never heard of "swedish weaving/huck" before. What an interesting craft. Love your blanket and am sure your nephew and his wife will treasure the blanket. Jane


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Zinzin

Unique and beautiful.


----------



## knitpick

beautiful simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Granny6

Many years ago I learned huck toweling in school. On your so much larger pieces, may I ask ... Do you use a large embroidery hoop, or how do you stitch without pulling stitches? These are beautiful!!


----------



## julie windham

Oh,Neeterbug, you are such a bad influence! I already have more projects than I will ever live to finish, and here you show me this gorgeous thing and I'm dying to try it, too.


----------



## KarenJo

So, so pretty.


----------



## Neeterbug

Granny6 said:


> Many years ago I learned huck toweling in school. On your so much larger pieces, may I ask ... Do you use a large embroidery hoop, or how do you stitch without pulling stitches? These are beautiful!!


Here is a link to videos on U-tube that will explain which needles to use and other info on stitching.

Part 2a: Intro to stitching:






Part 2b: More Stitches:






Hope these links help!!!


----------



## Granny6

Thank you so much!


----------



## SallyAnn

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Jeannne

When I was in 6th grade (1962) our teacher, Miss Vollmer, brought the special fabric to school and we each made a tea towel for our Mother's Day gift, even the boys. She encouraged us to make our own designs. I was so proud of mine. It was the best gift I had ever given my mom, I thought.


----------



## dinahflo

What kind of thread or yarn is used?


----------



## Neeterbug

dinahflo said:


> What kind of thread or yarn is used?


I try to use Red Heart Super Saver yarn...on the baby blanket I used three different yarn brands and didn't really like the way the yarns worked together...will never mix yarn types again.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Awesome... so beautiful...you did an amazing job


----------



## grma16

Beautiful. A work of art.


----------



## kathiebee

Granny6 said:


> Many years ago I learned huck toweling in school. On your so much larger pieces, may I ask ... Do you use a large embroidery hoop, or how do you stitch without pulling stitches? These are beautiful!!


My friend that does it doesn't use a hoop as the material doesn't need to be stretched.


----------



## kathiebee

Neeterbug said:


> Yes, I buy Monk's Cloth at Walmart. They have white and natural in the stores in the Phoenix area.


We are in Texas, but I think she said she orders hers from the Pueblo company or something like that.
I will check out my Walmart.


----------



## dinahflo

Thank you for sharing this beautiful blanket and craft with us.


----------



## jaml

That is beautiful!


----------



## pamjlee

Very nice work! Perfect colours!


----------



## blawler

Very beautiful. Good job. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## lovey

Wonderful!


----------



## jaml

Try ordering it online at Walmart.com. If they have it, it's an easy way to get it dellivered to your store, you pick it up and no postage. I do that with yarn because they have many more colors online.


----------



## Granny6

May I ask how do you hold so much material and stitch without it being "in the way" while you are stitching? Do you fold or roll it or ?? Thank you for your kind information.


----------



## Neeterbug

Since you start stitching in the middle of the row and work with half of the measured yarn...then stitch the other half of the row with the other half of the yarn, I fold the material in half and keep a thickness of the material under what I am working...that gives it a good foundation for working the stitches. If you watch the links I posted here, you will get the idea of what I'm trying to say...I haven't given a very good description of how to fold. Actually, it works with what is comfortable for you while doing the weaving stitches.


----------



## Granny6

Thank you


----------



## KnitNutAZ

I love the bedspread and the baby blanket! I did huck weaving as a teen in the sixties -then forgot all about it! It was lots of fun. Should take it up again, in my copious spare time. Hah!


----------



## vjh1530

Beautiful!!


----------



## cathie02664

How lovely.
We just had a demonstration at our knitting guild meeting. 
Most of us had never heard of it. We had a great teacher, some even have decided to give it a try


----------



## Neeterbug

cathie02664 said:


> How lovely.
> We just had a demonstration at our knitting guild meeting.
> Most of us had never heard of it. We had a great teacher, some even have decided to give it a try


It is very relaxing to work the stitches. I hope you are planning to give it a try too...if so, would love to see a photo on KP of your finished project.


----------



## cathie02664

Neeterbug said:


> It is very relaxing to work the stitches. I hope you are planning to give it a try too...if so, would love to see a photo on KP of your finished project.


I am going to give it a try. I am going to do pillows for my niece first, you know start small.


----------



## Judyh

I just bought monk cloth. I first bought at Joann's. Took it home and washed it. It came out full of "pills". I tried taking it back and the 1st store I went to, the manager was downright nasty, telling me that that is not defective. She said that her cottons come out of the wash like that too. I told her that if that is true, she is buying cheap cotton, because none of my cotton fabric comes out of the wash with pills.
Fortunately, the 2nd Joann's I went to was very nice and gave me a refund. Then I went to Walmart and got both white and natural.


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh...that was what happened to me with the Monk's cloth from Joann's...came out full of "pills"...took hours to get it all off...plus the edges unraveled so bad that I lost a good 2 inches of cloth after washing. I'm sure glad you got your money back.


----------



## ladykalous

Oh my! I dont even have a word for how beautiful this this is! Heavenly!? Oh gosh! How long did that take you?! Beautiful!


----------



## ladykalous

Where can I learn about this craft? After reading so many of the comments it has struck an interest! ha ha Like i need to learn just ONE more craft! lol Hey I love crafting! I am seriously interested in learning this though. Any tips to look for good instructions?! TY!


----------



## Neeterbug

Thank you so much for your kind words ladykalous...I forgot to write down the date when I started but I think it was about a month ago. Working the cloth is so relaxing that the pattern goes fast.


----------



## Neeterbug

ladykalous said:


> Where can I learn about this craft? After reading so many of the comments it has struck an interest! ha ha Like i need to learn just ONE more craft! lol Hey I love crafting! I am seriously interested in learning this though. Any tips to look for good instructions?! TY!


Search for Swedish weaving on u-tube...there are a couple of good instructions on how to prepare the cloth for stitching.

Here are links to videos on U-tube that will explain which needles to use and other info on stitching.

Part 2a: Intro to stitching:






Part 2b: More Stitches:






Hope these links help!!!


----------



## ladykalous

Oh my so its a lot like embroidery! I can do this! lol What is the fabric I need to buy called again? It didnt say in the video. Do you have any tips that are helpful as far as buying the fabric or the best types of yarn/floss to use? Im excited! I love learning new crafts! TY TY SO VERY MUCH! Maybe one day I can make one as beautiful as yours!


----------



## frankie2963

Neeterbug said:


> I forgot to write down the date when I started but I think it was about a month ago. I bought a piece of Monk's cloth that measured 58" wide and 1-1/2 yards long. After washing the piece it is a little smaller.
> I always buy the Monk's cloth at Walmart...I've had better luck with the quality. The first one I made I bought the Monk's cloth at JoAnn's and the quality was very poor...so, I don't buy any there.


Wow that was not as long as it looks like it took... I was thinking more on the lines of two or three months...Thanx for the info on the Monks clothe too :thumbup: I didn't know Walmart carried it and JoAnn's is way to expensive for my blood...I am going to have to get me some and get creative again...Thanx for the inspiration...Frankie


----------



## Judyh

You're right, at Joann's it was 12.99 and at Walmart it was 7.99.
The only difference was that I used a 40% off coupon, which made it about the same price.


----------



## Neeterbug

frankie2963 said:


> Wow that was not as long as it looks like it took... I was thinking more on the lines of two or three months...Thanx for the info on the Monks clothe too :thumbup: I didn't know Walmart carried it and JoAnn's is way to expensive for my blood...I am going to have to get me some and get creative again...Thanx for the inspiration...Frankie


The only tip I can think of right now is to be sure to zigzag all edges. I zigzag around the edges twice one next to the other all the way around. This will keep the cloth from raveling when you wash and dry it.


----------



## ladykalous

Oh okay. I am excited to do this! Have you ever bought the monks cloth from Hobby Lobby? Not even sure if they sell it but I am going to check. Dont want the issue of the pesky balls on it. I read that in a previous post, not good! lol I want to start this asap! Is yours a pattern or did you do that on your own? I would like to make a bedspread for my room! Can I do that?


----------



## Neeterbug

*Have you ever bought the monks cloth from Hobby Lobby?*

ladykalous...I have looked at the monk's cloth at Hobby Lobby, but it was pre-cut and very expensive so decided not to buy since is was pre-packaged and I couldn't see the quality of the cloth.

*Is yours a pattern or did you do that on your own? *

The pattern name is "Aztec" and I can't remember where I found the pattern. I have used the pattern about three times and really liked working it each time. There are several free Swedish weaving patterns on the Internet. I did a search in Google for "free Swedish weaving patterns" and found a good one called "Venice"...I think that was the name...that was the first afghan that I made. It turned out very pretty.

*I would like to make a bedspread for my room! Can I do that? *

I have made a twin bedspread but not sure about making one any larger. The Monk's cloth I buy at Walmart is only 58" to 60" wide...but after washing, the width is about 56". I guess you could sew two pieces together but you would have to be really careful to match the "floats" so that your pattern would flow across both pieces. I did see one bedspread here on KP where a member found her material at an outlet store already sold as a bedspread. Her finished bedspread was beautiful after she finished weaving her pattern on the material.

I hope to see your finished project posted on KP. I love to see other patterns worked on the cloth.


----------



## blawler

Neeterbug said:


> The only tip I can think of right now is to be sure to zigzag all edges. I zigzag around the edges twice one next to the other all the way around. This will keep the cloth from raveling when you wash and dry it.


I love your work and may try my hand at a small project. What kind of yarn do you use for Swedish weaving? Aloha... Bev


----------



## Neeterbug

blawler said:


> I love your work and may try my hand at a small project. What kind of yarn do you use for Swedish weaving? Aloha... Bev


So far I have mostly used Red Heart yarn...


----------



## blawler

Neeterbug said:


> So far I have mostly used Red Heart yarn...


Sock yarn? DK? Knitting worsted? Aloha... Bev


----------



## Neeterbug

I would think worsted yarn would be the best bet...


----------



## ladykalous

Neeterbug said:

I have made a twin bedspread but not sure about making one any larger. The Monk's cloth I buy at Walmart is only 58" to 60" wide...but after washing, the width is about 56". I guess you could sew two pieces together but you would have to be really careful to match the "floats" so that your pattern would flow across both pieces. I did see one bedspread here on KP where a member found her material at an outlet store already sold as a bedspread. Her finished bedspread was beautiful after she finished weaving her pattern on the material. 

I hope to see your finished project posted on KP. I love to see other patterns worked on the cloth.

My bed is a queen so Im sure it will take some finagelling but Im sure it can be done! I will find a way! lol TY so very much for sharing your beautiful work and craft skills with us! I hope to see more! Very talented lady you are! Beautiful work! Cant wait to start my own project!


----------



## Judyh

I noticed that the sides of your blanket do not have a fringe. Did you cut off the salvage? Did you turn it under after you were done with the weaving? I can't wait to start!


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh said:


> I noticed that the sides of your blanket do not have a fringe. Did you cut off the salvage? Did you turn it under after you were done with the weaving? I can't wait to start!


On the baby blanket I took the end of the yarn of each row on both sides and pulled it into the hem. On some of the other afghans that I made I cut the end of the yarn about five inches and just let them hang. I don't know what is recommended by the Swedish weaving experts. I need to do a search and see what they recommend to do with the end of the yarn. This part of Swedish weaving I am very weak.


----------



## frankie2963

Neeterbug said:


> The only tip I can think of right now is to be sure to zigzag all edges. I zigzag around the edges twice one next to the other all the way around. This will keep the cloth from raveling when you wash and dry it.


Yes I will because I have learned (the hard way)that it really helps to do that with any kind of needlepoint project as I do with my cross stitch and embroidery pieces so that they won't fray while handling them and I always have to wash them once finished to remove my hand prints  ..


----------



## ladykalous

Neeterbug said:


> On the baby blanket I took the end of the yarn of each row on both sides and pulled it into the hem. On some of the other afghans that I made I cut the end of the yarn about five inches and just let them hang. I don't know what is recommended by the Swedish weaving experts. I need to do a search and see what they recommend to do with the end of the yarn. This part of Swedish weaving I am very weak.


Ont he videos I watched, (I think I watched them all! lol) They turn the yarn and weave it back through about 5 or 6 stitches. they looped it over the last vertical and back through the previous weaves about an inch or so. I was surprised this is how to end it!


----------



## Judyh

Neeterbug said:


> On the baby blanket I took the end of the yarn of each row on both sides and pulled it into the hem. On some of the other afghans that I made I cut the end of the yarn about five inches and just let them hang. I don't know what is recommended by the Swedish weaving experts. I need to do a search and see what they recommend to do with the end of the yarn. This part of Swedish weaving I am very weak.


So, did you cut off the salvage? Or did you use the salvage to hem the edges?


----------



## Neeterbug

I used the salvage to hem the edges. One woman at our knitting group that makes them cuts off the salvage and hems the edges. I like leaving the salvage to bind the floats.


----------



## blawler

Neeterbug said:


> I would think worsted yarn would be the best bet...


Thanks. I've never done this kind of work before so I had no idea of the thickness of the yarn to use. I thought probably a little thinner. Shows you what I know about it! Aloha... Bev


----------



## Neeterbug

blawler said:


> Thanks. I've never done this kind of work before so I had no idea of the thickness of the yarn to use. I thought probably a little thinner. Shows you what I know about it! Aloha... Bev


Monk's cloth has approximately 8 to 10 rows to the inch after it is washed...so worsted yarn works good.


----------



## blawler

Neeterbug said:


> Monk's cloth has approximately 8 to 10 rows to the inch after it is washed...so worsted yarn works good.


Thanks again. Hope to try it soon. Aloha... Bev


----------



## kathiebee

I just bought a yard on Monk's cloth today at Walmart to try it out. I will see if Hobby Lobby has any of the books on it that I can use my 40% coupon otherwise I can order from Amazon, I watched the to videos you posted, but I was hoping to find some free patterns online.


----------



## Neeterbug

kathiebee said:


> I just bought a yard on Monk's cloth today at Walmart to try it out. I will see if Hobby Lobby has any of the books on it that I can use my 40% coupon otherwise I can order from Amazon, I watched the to videos you posted, but I was hoping to find some free patterns online.


I just tried to find the free pattern that I downloaded from the Internet when I first started weaving; but, I wasn't able to find the pattern again. It was called "Venice." Maybe you will have better luck finding it than I did.


----------



## ladykalous

I have been doing some searching online and not finding a lot of free patterns for it but Idc, I will buy a pattern! Better yet a book! I seen a couple I liked on amazon! One is baby items and the other was items for the home. Like 8 dollars each or so! Thats okay it will be worth it until I learn the tricks and then I will start doing my own thing wth it! Who knows! Maybe soon I will be sharing a pattern I made!  Ty so much for this craft sharing though! It seems to have really stricken an interest in several people! Beautiful craft! To pretty to let die out! We need to keep it going for future generations to enjoy!


----------



## kathiebee

ladykalous said:


> I have been doing some searching online and not finding a lot of free patterns for it but Idc, I will buy a pattern! Better yet a book! I seen a couple I liked on amazon! One is baby items and the other was items for the home. Like 8 dollars each or so! Thats okay it will be worth it until I learn the tricks and then I will start doing my own thing wth it! Who knows! Maybe soon I will be sharing a pattern I made!  Ty so much for this craft sharing though! It seems to have really stricken an interest in several people! Beautiful craft! To pretty to let die out! We need to keep it going for future generations to enjoy!


I saw the books on Amazon too, some were Leisure books, so I thought I would see if Hobby Lobby had them so I could use my coupon and also see what patterns were there. I am going this morning and will let you know if they carry them.


----------



## Crzywymyn

Love It! Made one for my mom years ago. Because the weave and the needle are large, I could do it while riding in the car. I think the difference between hucking and Swedish weaving is the size of the weave of the material. I've done both.


----------



## kathiebee

kathiebee said:


> I saw the books on Amazon too, some were Leisure books, so I thought I would see if Hobby Lobby had them so I could use my coupon and also see what patterns were there. I am going this morning and will let you know if they carry them.


Just got back for the store, they only had two books and they were on clearance. I noticed the towel book used floss instead of yarn and calls for Huck Toweling. I see it only has 2 not 4 strands. I am sure I can still use the patterns, that book was $6.99 on clearance for $1.51. The other is for the Monk's cloth and it was $7.95 for $1.72.


----------



## Neeterbug

kathiebee said:


> Just got back for the store, they only had two books and they were on clearance. I noticed the towel book used floss instead of yarn and calls for Huck Toweling. I see it only has 2 not 4 strands. I am sure I can still use the patterns, that book was $6.99 on clearance for $1.51. The other is for the Monk's cloth and it was $7.95 for $1.72.


Wow that was a great buy. I have the Monk's cloth one and have made the "Southwest Memory" pattern from the book. It turned out great.


----------



## kathiebee

I was a little dismayed when I saw it was charts, I don't know why since I have done cross-stitch, but I guess when I saw the video and it was 2 up and overs etc. I thought that would be how the patterns were.


----------



## blawler

Neeterbug said:


> Wow that was a great buy. I have the Monk's cloth one and have made the "Southwest Memory" pattern from the book. It turned out great.


Your afghan is beautiful. I think I've been bitten by the bug. I'm just learning needle punching and now this!! Oh, to have more than two hands and one brain. Aloha... Bev


----------



## nittineedles

That's lovely. Beautiful work.


----------



## kittnitter

It's beautiful! Hope you get that girl.


----------



## threadbears

Beautifully made!


----------



## sanditoes48

This is absolutely beautiful and what a treasure for the recipient! Beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budmar

Wow that's gorgeous.


----------



## Judyh

How big is the finished baby blanket?


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh: I measured my baby blanket and from fringe to fringe it is 48" long and 44" wide...this is after washing the cloth and hemming the sides.


----------



## Judyh

Neeterbug said:


> Judyh: I measured my baby blanket and from fringe to fringe it is 48" long and 44" widethis is after washing the cloth and hemming the sides.


Thanks for your quick reply.
I guess you cut off some of the width to make it 44", am I right? Did you use the material that you cut off for anything?


----------



## Neeterbug

No, I didn't cut any off...monk's cloth shrinks really bad...that is why you should always prepare the cloth before weaving the pattern...zigzag the edges and wash and dry. Also I put a hem on both side which took away about 1-1/2 to 2". When buying monk's cloth, always buy more than your pattern needs. I started with a piece that was approximately 59" wide and I think a little over 54" long...right now I can't remember how long of a piece I bought.


----------



## JeanJ

Relaxing hobby? Anita, I break out in a cold sweat just looking at the finished blanket! It is stunning and way more than I'd ever attempt... CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful blanket.


----------



## Neeterbug

Thanks Jean... One of the more relaxing hobbies.


----------



## Judyh

Is there a right or wrong side to the monk's cloth?


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh said:


> Is there a right or wrong side to the monk's cloth?


So far I haven't seen a right or wrong side...I usually pick the side that looks good.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Neeterbug. This is beautiful...you do an amazing job!!!! I need t get mine stuff out and give it a try...what thread do you use? If I may ask...


----------



## Neeterbug

crafterwantabe said:


> Neeterbug. This is beautiful...you do an amazing job!!!! I need t get mine stuff out and give it a try...what thread do you use? If I may ask...


Thanks so much!!! I have discovered that Red Heart Super Saver works great. I have tried other yarn; but, for me they don't looks as good. Hope you will post a photo when you weave one!!!


----------



## bethberch

Thanks all - beautiful blanket so I checked out links. never heard of this but now I "pinned" it to follow & learn more


----------



## Neeterbug

bethberch said:


> Thanks all - beautiful blanket so I checked out links. never heard of this but now I "pinned" it to follow & learn more


Making these blankets is so relaxing. I have 5 larger ones around the living room now so unless I hear of someone having a baby in the future, it will probably be a while before I weave another one. I have given two large weaving afghans to my son so I doubt that he needs any more. I guess I will just make one for the enjoyment of making it the next time the urge to weave hits me.


----------



## auntycarol

This blanket is beautiful!


----------



## gapeach31781

Beautiful!


----------



## Neeterbug

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments...make me feel so good when my projects are appreciated...especially by KP members.

I forgot to mention that I mailed the Swedish Weaving blanket to my niece for the baby. My nephew wrote that when she opened the package she started to cry...she was so happy with the blanket. At least they wrote and thanked me for the things that I sent...first one of my relatives to thank me for the handmade gifts that I have sent.


----------

